# Great Pyrenese For Sale in PA



## farmwife (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw on this website that Great Pyrenese are for sale. 

www.lancasterpuppies.com


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2007)

they are most likely puppy mill puppies....be careful....


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep....looks like a web site for puppy mills to unload their dogs on people. Be really careful.


----------

